# My External HDD faster at copying/pasting then in Windows!?



## theFOoL (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi,

I'm doing a test to see if Linux is faster at Copying/Pasting my 352 Movies (@288GB) is it faster then Windows 10 (@78MB vs Linux @170MB) this is just ODD to me


----------



## Jetster (Jul 29, 2016)

@288GB  ??? 

Linux is better at handling drivers , you have the wrong USB 3.0 Drivers install on the windows rig
.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 29, 2016)

why? it's from ASRock

O... and by bad 310.2GB


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2016)

try disabling your antivirus/windows defender in W10.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 29, 2016)

Ok i will. Thats strange though 

And that thing i noticed is the OS slows down while Copying


----------



## Jetster (Jul 29, 2016)

Come to think of it I don't think Ive ever seen 170MB/s on a USB 3.0   I usually get like 80MB/s


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 29, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Come to think of it I don't think Ive ever seen 170MB/s on a USB 3.0   I usually get like 80MB/s


I know Right! Still cool to see and it actually worked. Win. took 1HR&40MIN where Linux took 30MIN


----------



## Nokiron (Jul 29, 2016)

That does not seem right. What kind of drive is it? An external solid state one?

3.5" rarely go that high, especially not tiny ones.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 29, 2016)

Its a 3.5 and the External bay is from Sabrent. Its sata based


----------



## Toothless (Jul 29, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> Its a 3.5 and the External bay is from Sabrent. Its sata based


HDD or SSD


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 29, 2016)

HDD. What ssd has 3.5? 

Edit: NVM lol I see


----------



## Nokiron (Jul 29, 2016)

What's the drive size? Model?

Getting 170MB/s consistent sequential writes is quite rare and only shows up on high-density, high-performance drives.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 29, 2016)

The drive is from Seagate and model:

Edit: can't read the M
Edit2: ST1000DM003


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 30, 2016)

Those drives should average 120-150/s on the norm so possible you got a good drive. But windows being that much slower sounds like a driver issue.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 30, 2016)

I'll check out the driver. Report back in
an hour or so


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 30, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> The drive is from Seagate and model:
> 
> Edit: can't read the M
> Edit2: ST1000DM003


I have a similar drive and 150-200 MB/s is doable on eSATA/USB3 in Windows 10.  Something is definitely amiss.


----------



## xorbe (Jul 30, 2016)

Linux may be write caching more aggressively, while Windows is flushing buffers before finishing.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 30, 2016)

See now on my Zotac Mini PC it's down to 90MB on MINT but of course it's a tiny PC. Says it'll take 1HR


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2016)

Just to pitch in my own experiences with USB 3: i have a *LOT* of USB 3 storage (around 20TB)

My drives vary from 80MB/s through 250MB/s (RAID 0 2x1TB) and i plan to use a USB 3 60GB SSD for fast games transfers soon too.

If you get varying speeds on the same PC with a different OS, then its either software slowing it down (Antivirus!) or drivers (stock USB3 drivers in w10 are perfect for 95% of PC's, but i've had a few go weird and require 3rd party updates) - dont rule out your SATA drivers being incorrect as well!


----------



## FYFI13 (Jul 30, 2016)

Mussels said:


> try disabling your windows defender in W10.


Best of luck on Win 10 Home versions without touching PowerShell (or Group Policy Editor for Pro versions)


----------



## Toothless (Jul 30, 2016)

FYFI13 said:


> Best of luck on Win 10 Home versions without touching PowerShell (or Group Policy Editor for Pro versions)


Because there totally isn't a program that disabled it with a click of a button that @Mussels didn't have in a thread on how to deal with Win10.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2016)

FYFI13 said:


> Best of luck on Win 10 Home versions without touching PowerShell (or Group Policy Editor for Pro versions)



O&O shutup 10 is your new friend


----------



## Nobody99 (Jul 30, 2016)

They should be pretty much the same speed, except if you are using NTFS drives in Linux where the max speed I got was 50 MBps because of the bad NTFS support in Linux (Tuxera should get their head out of their ass and open source their proprietary implementations), copying to two external drives from 2.5" internal was faster because each was limited to 50 MBps.

It also depends on your fragmentation state of the target and source drive.


----------



## FYFI13 (Jul 30, 2016)

Mussels said:


> O&O shutup 10 is your new friend


My "new" friend is Ubuntu


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 30, 2016)

Ok so i have no AV installed and.... which of these is the USB 3 Drivers?





I have Iiobit Driver Booster installed. Should i go with that? Never let me down before


----------



## Jetster (Jul 30, 2016)

None of them,

You have to use the windows 7 64 bit USB 3.0 Drivers







This one
http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Drivers/Intel/USB/USB3(v2.5.0.19).zip


----------



## Nokiron (Jul 30, 2016)

As above, and dont use driver booster.


----------



## Nobody99 (Jul 30, 2016)

Use Snappy Driver Installer, it is open source and the drivers are updated weekly for free:
https://sdi-tool.org/download/


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 30, 2016)

I'll install in a bit. Working on my Zotac Mini PC


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> Ok so i have no AV installed and.... which of these is the USB 3 Drivers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




its not listed there, and get rid of that crappy drive booster - its probably half your problem.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 31, 2016)

So what program would y'all recommend for downloads for Drivers?


----------

